# Hayes State Park



## rangerman (Apr 17, 2002)

Looking for input on Hayes State Park near Jackson.

Don't know anything about Hayes other than what's on the DNR website.

Thanks in advance for any information.


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

If Walter J Hays near Brooklyn, MI is the camp you are refering to...

I camp there with the wife and kids about once a year. It is a family oriented State park. Not rustic at all. More for the recreational campers.For the last two years the camp hosts have been the same couple after Memorial day and they are very nice. They put together activities for the kids. The park has a small lake near the camp sites with a launch and a canal to Wamplers Lake. There is also a state launch directly onto Wamplers across the street, as well as a beach area. The lake is high traffic and heavily fished for Bass but the Crappie fishing will wear you out. The park is close to MIS and several other lakes like Sand Lake. Just up US12 there is Irish Hills/Mystery Hill/Prehistoric Forest, and an old west town tourist traps, as well as minature golf and go-carts. If you've ever camped at Proud Lake Rec it's very similar.

The place is very clean, and modern. All sites have paved roads and slips. My wife loves it. She's not real big on the rustic camping. She has to have showers and electricity. 

Last year one of the DNR folks said they were working on putting in High speed intrnet and cable tv hookups in some sites. 

PM me if you have any spicific questions I can help you with.

Rupe


----------



## rangerman (Apr 17, 2002)

Thanks for the information. 

Yes, we are talking about the same State Park. My wife, 2 yr old daughter and myself are considering a weekend there at some point in the future. We have a motorhome and are looking for someplace new to camp. Because we only have the weekend we are looking for someplace closer than the usual "up north" places.

A couple of other questions, if you don't mind....

a) Is a car a necessity or is there enough to do in the park? Is the lake walking distance from the camping area?

b) Is a boat required to take advantage of the fishing? Is there anywhere to fish from shore or to rent a boat?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

Rangerman,

I sent you a PM.

Rupe


----------

